# meet in Treasure Island (SF)



## asdf54 (Apr 26, 2003)

meet in Treasure Island on Sunday, June 8, 2003

ALL invited to go. THIS IS A BIG MEET

Time:
12:00pm - til late

Address:
California Ave & Avenue N
San Francisco, CA 94101

Use www.Mapquest.com 

Activities: (so far these are the ideas)
BBQ
R/C car racing so bring your R/C's
Giveaways
Raffles
Carshow
a Cruise
Alot of picture taking


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

sounds good. I'll try to make it. What kind of meet is this though. I see you have a VW so its not a nissan meet i assume. Is it just an RC meet?


----------



## asdf54 (Apr 26, 2003)

yeah i have a VW. but its pretty much mostly imports and whatever diff. cars will show up like always...i gues theyre gonna hang out, take pics, eat, do wahtever u want...i just want more nissans ovEr there ;-)


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

That's cool. Thanks for the invite. I might try to show!
Besides it looks like it might be a good place to take some pics


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

maybe i'll come.
i've never been to treasure island and meets are always cool. i'd bring my RC car too but i suck at driving it. people seem to dislike stinky gas cars


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

I wish I had a rc to drive around. Those things are so fun! haha and I happen to like the gas ones. Just plug your nose cause they zip around and look cool.

Ok now i sound like a kid!


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

i actually have to RC cars one is AWD Gas Touring Car and the other Front-Engine Front Wheel Drive electric, its slow but i bought for fun and it came with a G20 body.

if i come, i'll bring both...


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

can i play with your car?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

is the meet organized by anyone or is it juss like someone plannned it and word of mouth?


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

well, i just found out form another board that this is supposed to be an Integra/RSX Only Meet and that other cars are not welcome. pretty messed up if you ask me. they are acting stupid. i dunno if you guys are still gonna, i might since it seems like a people from Supraforums and other boards are showin up.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

please remover this MODerators......

integra/rsx only meet.....this has gotten out of hand and spreaded like a wildfire by somebody...sorry for the inconvience...
email [email protected] if u have any problems. (the head coordinator) thank you


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

Hello everyone, I'm from Team-Integra.net as well.

I'd like to add that we are not trying to segregate ourselves away from everyone else. Rather, we are trying to promote integra gathering so at one point or another, we can move on to a statewide meet and then onto a National Meet (or a National TI Convention). It takes a lot of dedication to and endurance to pull off a successful statewide meet, so with each North California meet we organize, we're trying to make steps in that direction.

Therefore, with that said, we would very much appreciate it if you respect our wishes to keep this meet an Integra (and RSX) only event. 

Thank you.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

By the way, we mean this in no disrespect towards Nissians. I hope you understand where we are comming from.

Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

I am another member of TI. I would like to say thanks in advance for showing understanding by not taking it to head that we are dissing other cars. We are hoping to gather a NorCal meet of Integras and be as successful as possible (our last meet had over 60 Tegs) and we are hoping for another great result this time around.

The meet is, to repeat, strictly for INtegra/RSX only. The only other car that we would welcome are some of our very own members' trucks and vans which would be bringing grills and TI merchandises, and probably various cars of Honda makes.

Otherwise than that, we would like to reserve the Island to our own on that day. If we are successful, our meet will no doubt serve as a great example, and other car groups can take the Island on other times.

Thanks you in advance again for being understanding.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Didn't wanna go to your dumb ricer meet anyways 

haha I'm just kidding. I'm sure we understand


----------



## asdf54 (Apr 26, 2003)

well, my bad-look what i did


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

At the request of the organizer of this meet, I am going to close this thread, because according to him, this meet is supposed to be for the Integra/RSX community. In the future, he looks forward to possibly expanding it to all makes and models, but for now its supposed to be for the Integra/RSX community.


----------

